# Last minute decision



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Decided today not to wait another 2 weeks, I am off to collect Holly tomorrow. My hands are shaking i can hardly type, breath or think but its all sorted now. Hotel for tonight booked, NI food sourced locally and will be in the freezer, our bag packed, Holly's bag packed. My boys (5&8) will be excited when I tell them.

Oh my goodness what have i done Husband will be furious as he is still at sea now I'm thinking have I done the right thing???????

Will post a reply to that tomorrow once home and the reality has fully set in stand by to help xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck!! So exciting!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Gosh Liz, impulsive and impatient (just like me). You will have that little fluffy bundle of mischief soon to cuddle. Where are you getting her from - I didn't realise you were travelling to get her. Can't wait to meet you and her on 31st xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great news. Sound like not a lot of sleep tonight.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness i feel excited for you lol,keep us posted and remember plenty of pics!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

How exciting !
By the time hubby comes back you'll all be in a routine and can show him how well you're getting on


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Yay, I hope all goes smoothly  And enjoy your new puppy girl!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't have been able to wait either and as your husband is at sea you needed something to distract you as you missed him sooo much  Enjoy  x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol i like how you think Ali x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh that is so exciting!! Keep us posted! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Liz, you go get your gal 

How exciting, your boys will love her and the hubby will adore her when he gets over the shock..

keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

How exciting, you only live once.  J x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

You are brave, don't think I would dare to do that with my hubby - just have to get my kids on side and pester and pester until he gives in 

Good luck with your new addition


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting for you! Hope all goes well, and look forward to hearing your news and seeing pictures.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope the collection went well. Looking forward to an update and of course pics!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

We're home

Next to me on the couch is one exhausted Holly girl, dreaming away. She is such a dream apart from the fact she is more in love with my 5 year old son than me

So far 4 wees and 2 poos outside and non on the floor, she is so clever or am i just quick!!! She has a poorly tummy as so far she has reacted badly to 2 different biscuit foods so I have her straight on NI and she loved it. Hopefully this will calm her tummy down. Do puppies grow out of car sickness?

We've trashed her already, muddy, wet and a couple of those sticky buds and she's only been home 5 hours!!! We love her :love-eyes:roud:


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

congratulations on having your little Holly home, hope you love and enjoy her loads x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So pleased for you! Rest til tomorrow then take lots of pics for us!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope you have a quiet night !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent news .. Holly has joined a very loving family although you have trashed her coat already ha ha ha ... I hate those sticky bud things, I am always picking them out of my dogs coats, never ending job after each walk 

As for car sickness, Eevee has had it once but after her vacination, the other two travel very well, but you did have a long journey, little Holly is young and will settle down in a day or two. What food was she on with the breeder?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats great youre home with little Holly,she sounds like a doll,cant wait to see pics


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey brilliant news can't wait to see the pictures xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous news Liz ... I can see how you could nt wait... what an adventure for you all lol. Holly home at last, looking forward to pictures x


----------

